# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Few pics from the last few days.

## MikeyNYC

Puppy named "schoolboy" at belladonnas 



Sunset at travelers.

----------


## MikeyNYC



----------


## MikeyNYC

NEET blocks at travelers.

----------


## MikeyNYC

Just goofing off at blue cave castle.

----------


## Navvet

Great shots!, Its like deja vu all over, we stayed at Travellers in March, similar shots we took too!.

----------


## MikeyNYC



----------


## Shelly

Some nice pictures, thanks!  Sharleen from upstate New York.  Loved the puppy picture from Bella Donna's, I will bring her some treats and dog food.  I am banned from this site but sort of wheezlied in on the screen name "Shelly" in honor of my being an early 1970's resident of Negril & long term resident of James Palmer's place the original "SHELL" man of Negril/

----------


## Rob

> Some nice pictures, thanks!  Sharleen from upstate New York.  Loved the puppy picture from Bella Donna's, I will bring her some treats and dog food.  I am banned from this site but sort of wheezlied in on the screen name "Shelly" in honor of my being an early 1970's resident of Negril & long term resident of James Palmer's place the original "SHELL" man of Negril/


Sharleen, 

There has never been a "Sharleen" registered on this Board since it was relaunched in 2011. And since we are reading your 36th post, I think everyone can see you are not banned. I have known you were posting as Shelly pretty much since "Shelly" registered in 2011.

----------


## sonja

where is the 'buy a block, build a library' located?  thanks

----------


## Hussyband

Are you going for a second trip this year, Mikey?

----------


## MikeyNYC

> Are you going for a second trip this year, Mikey?


Yes, thinking about Aug for ATI and/or Nov for thanksgiving.

----------


## never2many

Love the puppy and ice cold jelly pix. What exactly do you do with ice cold jelly.

----------


## TAH

Jelly coconuts. Drink them.

----------


## fawnridge

> Love the puppy and ice cold jelly pix. What exactly do you do with ice cold jelly.


Immature coconuts are called "jelly" because the hard inner meat is still soft enough to spread like jelly.

----------


## Hussyband

> Yes, thinking about Aug for ATI and/or Nov for thanksgiving.


We will be at tensing for thanksgiving as usual.  Someone booked the cottage I had last year out from under us, but if you'd like to meet up with myself, Tim and the rest of the crew for lunch, let me know.  We're tossing about the idea of a show at bourbon beach one night if anything good is playing.

----------


## MikeyNYC

> We will be at tensing for thanksgiving as usual.  Someone booked the cottage I had last year out from under us, but if you'd like to meet up with myself, Tim and the rest of the crew for lunch, let me know.  We're tossing about the idea of a show at bourbon beach one night if anything good is playing.


Cool, I'm in for anything. Although, I'm thinking about doing either the reggae half or 10k, so that would change my thanksgiving plans. I dont know if I could be down there for ten days and still run a race. If I decide to run, I'd likely be getting there on the 3rd or 4th. I'll reach out as we get closer.

----------

